# Free snapper trip 9 July ONLY



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Looking to head out this afternoon for some snapper and to check on the gas tank again to make sure it hasn't let water into the tank. 

The reason the trip is free due to possible break down and I need help getting the boat in and out of the water. 

SO if you want to take the chance the 1st one to call gets the trip. ONLY ONE PERSON. 

I just got off work and my body clock is screwed all to be damn from working the midnight to noon shift. I hope this will be a fast trip and no water is in the gas. 

If it is past 1800 on MONDAY the 9th of JULY please don't call. :no: 

I know it looks bad outside right now but I'm taking the chance if I can get someone to go.


----------



## kaslider27 (May 29, 2012)

What time and where are you leaving from?


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry, when someone calls and I leave out of Sherman Cove.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Gonna Canx this event. No calls and I think it would be better to do it in the AM incase something did happen. I answered all PMs.

I have a couple of things I need to do anyways for upcoming test.

Anyone up for a 10AM trip tomorrow morning?


----------



## Dale1936 (Apr 11, 2008)

I sent you a PM. I would love to go. I am free and if I can put a few snapper fillets on the table for my son and I that would be awesome.

Dale


----------



## Dale1936 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Free snapper trip*

I am interested in going out with you the morning. Just give me a call 850-791-5443.

Dale


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Sent you a PM this morning. Didn't see it yesterday.


----------



## Dale1936 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Schedule is very flexible*

Thank you for your response. Yes I am free so just let me know. I would love the opportunity to go out with you. If somehting falls through you have my number.

Look forward to hearing from you.

Dale


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hope you get out today Murph!

let me know if all went well on the roof. Niki left me a message, but told me she'd call if there really was still a problem. Didn't hear back so figured alls good.

We need to have a beer together


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the trip Murph! Enjoyed the heck out of it, even though the fishing was a bit tough, and it got a bit bumpy. Snapper for dinner! Good luck on the tests! Glad the boat is running swell!


----------

